# LWJGL Kamera Koordinaten invertiert.



## Silvio257 (4. Feb 2014)

Ich bin gerade von Slick2D auf LWJGL umgestiegen und fange jetzt an erste kleine Sachen zu erstellen.
Ich habe den Code zu einer FPS Kamera von dieser Seite exakt übernommen:
Lloyd Goodall ? First Person Camera Control with LWJGL
Die Bewegung funktioniert und das Umhergucken auch (wobei ich die Rotation um die X achse invertieren musste.), aber irgendwie stimmt etwas nicht. Ich habe in der Szene ein paar Rechtecke " auf den Boden" gezeichnet vom Nullpunkt ausgehend in Richtung +x und +z. Wenn ich nun die Koordinaten der Kamera/Spielers abfrage kommen beides negative Werte raus. Das heißt, die Kamera wird mit negativen Koordinaten dort hin verschoben, wo Quadrate mit positiven Koordinaten hin verschoben. Und wenn ich die Kamera ein bisschen nach oben verschieben möchte, dann wird man auch unter die Kamera platziert. Da ist doch irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Silvio257 (4. Feb 2014)

gut, ich kann einfach die Methoden so umschreiben, dass dann eben invertiert verschoben/bewegt wird, wodurch alles so läuft wie erwartet, aber komisch finde Ich es trotzdem.


----------



## Rubber (5. Feb 2014)

Soweit ich weis ist alles in Ordnung.
Denn nicht die Kamera bewegt sich, sondern die Welt.

Wenn die Camera also einen Schritt nach vorne machen soll, wird in Wirklichkeit die Welt einen schritt nach hinten bewegt.

Stellt man ein Objekt an eine Stelle (bsp 2, 2, 2) dann muss, damit die selbe Stelle an der Position der Camera ist die Welt bewegt werden.
Da die Camera sozusagen immer in 0, 0, 0 steht.
Die Welt müsste also um -2, -2, -2 bewegt werden, damit der Punkt dann in 0, 0, 0 ist.
So kommen die Koordinaten der Camera zustande.
Man könnte also sagen, es sind die Koordinaten der Welt.


----------

